# CRAP!



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

i took my call apart to clean and cant figure out how to put it together can i get some help


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

i need to know how to put my call back together


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If you took the guts apart, you probably wont be able to get the call to sound the same if you do get it back together. Its tricky to get the guts back in the exact place


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

What kind of call is it? You could bring it to a sporting good store and someone there could tune it up for you. If you live in the twin cities, Joe's Sporting Goods would help you out.


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

i have a zink power clucker poly i live in owatonna mn


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It takes trial and error. I have the same call and took it apart. It took me an entire afternoon to get it put back together properly. I almost said heck with it and went and bought a new one. The $30 was not worth the time and frustration I went through to fix it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Take it up to Cabela's when they are not swamped and the guys in the waterfowl dept should be able to get it together again.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Jaredhuntsalot said:


> i need to know how to put my call back together


 :idiot:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Jaredhuntsalot said:
> 
> 
> > i need to know how to put my call back together
> ...


Oh for god's sake. Hes 14 years old and new to the sport. :eyeroll: Instead of poking fun at him be an adult and try to help a fellow future outdoorsman. when youre done putting it back together take a black magic marker and make a line on the reed so you know the exact location where you like it and where your comfortable w/ the tone.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Aren't you the same dude sticking up for the lawbender?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

im the same dude sticking up for a friend because some people think hes the devil for committing a hunting violation. i'm not sticking up for his behaviour, im sticking up for his personal being. 
there is people on here that are sick of people ripping on people for asking a simple question. and that is the direction you took this instance in.

Every fishermen has to learn how to tie a "fishing knot" sometime in their life. whether they learn it on thier own or come on here is their choice. its obvious which one could be more affective and faster.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jared

I apologize for some of the lousy replies you have gotten to this point. If you are still having difficulty with getting it back together, the following website does a pretty good job with pictures of giving you some help:

http://www.duck-goosecalls.com/callcare.asp

Hopefully this solves your problem.

Good Luck

Ryan


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Jared, call the zinks shop and they can help out out over the phone or you can send it to them and they will take care of it for you.

Zink Calls, Inc.
30 Park Drive
Port Clinton, OH 43452
Toll free: (877) LEG-BAND
Office: (419) 732-6171
Fax: (419) 732-6159
Email: [email protected]

They may be able to get you in contact with one of their pro staffers in the area also.


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks for all hte ppl that stood up for me i only started this sport this season...once again thanks


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess I shouldn't speak for him, But I took 4-curls post to mean frustration. I too have had the same problem that Jared had and it can seem like you would rather beat your head with a hammer. Not that it really matters, I can't call worth a crap with a short reed anyway!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

djleye said:


> I guess I shouldn't speak for him, But I took 4-curls post to mean frustration. I too have had the same problem that Jared had and it can seem like you would rather beat your head with a hammer. Not that it really matters, I can't call worth a crap with a short reed anyway!!!!


djleye:::
take your cursor and put it on the that little icon but dont click anything. you will see the words "I'm an idiot"
my case is closed!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

bandman said:


> "I'm an idiot"
> my case is closed!


Admission is the doorway to recovery.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

?????????? 
i dont think you get it. Instead of aggravating me, maybe just maybe you could apologize to him instead. Youre the one that called him an idiot and yet you keep bringing me back into this. :eyeroll:


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

djleye said:


> I guess I shouldn't speak for him, But I took 4-curls post to mean frustration. I too have had the same problem that Jared had and it can seem like you would rather beat your head with a hammer. Not that it really matters, I can't call worth a crap with a short reed anyway!!!!


 if you guys are having problems with calls we all do , i suggest to get PRIMOS MASTER THE ART DVD,M IT WILL TEACH YOU HOW TO BLOW A SHORT REED, FLUTE SNOW ETC, IT WILL ALSO SHOW YOU HOW TO TUNE A CALL> BOB :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Jared
> 
> I apologize for some of the lousy replies you have gotten to this point.


I agree. :-? Sorry some guys can't help but be jerks sometimes. It's really bringing down the forum lately. PMs sent.


----------

